# Pulled the Trigger



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

OK, I have satisfied my hunt for a Vintage Sears. I'm having a hard time calling something made in the 70's vintage. I guess that makes me Museum Quality:lmao: Haven't taken the time to run the numbers boys so I can't tell you the year, but she looks like hell and runs like an angel. So here's some before pics. When I am done I'll post the after. I'm gonna have a lotta fun for the 6 Ben Franklins I spent. Oh yeah I have .13cents in the custom seat cover.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You've done well my friend. Nice score! Vintage equals classic and this unit certainly qualifies.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Nice looking old sears! Is this the one you where going to look at today?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It looks like it's about a 1978,or so,with an ONAN 18hp twin.Those were pretty rugged tractors!Good luck with it!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice ..very nice:cool..doors will open now,tools,parts,ideas etc. etc.

Would that be mid 80's Kubota B71000.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice to get the attachments too, for us down here that dont see your cash what denomination note is the esteemed Ben Franklin on?
No wait don't tell me, I will only bleed more!!!


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Walt, Yes that was the one I went to see. What a nice guy. He's already doing what I am starting.

Thomas, Yes that is an 81 Kubota. That's my little Orange Roughy! She gets to bush hog and caretake the mile to the main road. Red Clay = 4WD

Farmertim - 600USD I have a Dozer blade also in the deal in pieces. Not really sure yet if they are all there.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Did he treat you pretty good on the price??


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Walt,

Yes, absolutely, gonna be a long post. 5 pieces(2 plows,disc, drag,dozer blade, the tractor /mower and wheel weights $600. 
Three point is all there and the top and side link still adjust. He came down because he couldn't get it to start as it had set a season in the shed. It did crank over, so I took the gamble. 

Of course it needs a goin over, all the tires are Sears original and need replacing (but hold air, don't know how) needs filters, belts etc... You know normal consumables for something made in '78.

So I get it home. Clear the mud dauber nests from the air filter housing. Add a quart of oil. Put some "SEA FOAM" in the tank with the old gas and turn the key...............Doesn't start, but does turn over. OK, check for spark,(got spark) Worry about the fuel pump, check for gas. Turn key and let er spin about 20 seconds this time. Repeat this 3 times, get frustrated and get a beer. 

Now I feel better again. Drink another beer and smile at the new pile of equipment layin there. Pour "SEA FOAM" in the carb throat and let her sit while I go get another beer. Crank it over, sputter,sputter, hit and miss, no idle, lotsa white smoke. Adjust choke crank it over and wala it starts rumbling. I get what people say about the Onan when it runs. It has the original mufflers and they are not rotted out. 

So I let it run for about tem minutes. Fill it up with fresh gas and some "LUCAS". Sit down on the seat and put it in reverse, turn around and spin it up the driveway. It purred, so I figure what the heck, I'll engage the mower and see if the belt shreds. It didn't, and I cut about a quarter acre before I could stop........park it in the garage and get another beer.

I went for this series due to emotional ties, I gotta tell you though this tractor will earn it's keep and pay it's own stable fees.​


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Id say you did good on the price for the extras and everything. It probably sat a bit - started to get a lil gummy inside. A good going over and cleaning- it will be good for a long time .

:thumbsup:


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

HickoryNut said:


> Walt,
> 
> Yes, absolutely, gonna be a long post. 5 pieces(2 plows,disc, drag,dozer blade, the tractor /mower and wheel weights $600.
> Three point is all there and the top and side link still adjust. He came down because he couldn't get it to start as it had set a season in the shed. It did crank over, so I took the gamble.
> ...



That is a very good deal just keep us updated on your progress..


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

When i dragged my 95 MTD home- it had what looked like 20 year old gas in it - it was nearly brown and smelled horrible - i didnt attempt to use that.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey Hickorynut I love it when you win!!!
Cheers :beer:
:aussie:


----------

